# meyer plow and brackets for what style jeep?



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think the blade is a 6ft meyers. the rest of the brackets I'm not sure about. Just trying to figure out what I have. I'm looking to either put this on my 1991 jeep wrangler yj, or just sell it all. Thanks pictures can be seen here. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=261991&id=560513171&l=e10c04be8b


----------



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

I was told today that the plow is an old western. as for the mounts, still no idea.


----------

